# Do I need to reapply Advantix after bathing my dog?



## Hardymum (May 19, 2009)

I applied it this week, and now he needs a bath. Since each application costs about $20, I'd like to know if I have to reapply it or not. The package doesn't say, nor does their website, and their consumer help line is not operating on weekends.

Thank you.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

There are some people that say 12-24 hours after applying is ok to bathe. I prefer to err on the side of caution and wait 24-36 hours. Since it's so expensive it would really upset me to have it go down the drain.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

You should be ok. I try to schedule the bathing/application, unless of course you dog likes to get really dirty (which mine don't thank goodness).


----------



## Xie (Feb 5, 2009)

Advantix is waterproof so it's safe to bathe and not reapply. What we generally tell people is no bath two days before or two days after. Plus the dirtier the dog the better when it's first applied (it uses the oil on the dog's coat to soak in).


----------

